# Habt Ihr Eure Berufsfähigkeiten in Wrath of the Lich King schon gesteigert?



## Shadaim (9. Dezember 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, ob Ihr die Berufe Eures Helden in World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King bereits vorangetrieben habt. 

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## kolopol (9. Dezember 2008)

Klar ;-)


----------



## Ghuld0n (9. Dezember 2008)

"Natürlich. Ich habe schließlich später keine Lust, das als Stufe-80-Held nachzuholen." .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fixxy (9. Dezember 2008)

da ich einen DK spiel, bin ich bis jetzt nur mit erster hilfe auf dem "Lvl stand" sonst habe ich noch nichts geskillt...hat wer einen guten bruf für den DK btw? (ich dachte ich nehme ingie und bb)


----------



## Maine- (9. Dezember 2008)

Ghuld0n schrieb:


> "Natürlich. Ich habe schließlich später keine Lust, das als Stufe-80-Held nachzuholen." ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




me2 hab zwar noch nicht 450 aber hab mir schon teilweise mühe gegeben


----------



## Blauwolf (9. Dezember 2008)

Spiele DK -  ( BB + Schmied )  hab einige zeit damit verbracht (  58- 60 )  um bb auf 300 zu bringen und dann ( 68 - 70 )   auch noch Schmied auf 350 zu bekommen. 

Jetzt macht es natürlich spass -  BB und schmied geht nebenbei -  und wird halt fertig gemacht. wenn ich 80 bin.  



euer Daraken (Blauwolf) ^^


----------



## René93 (9. Dezember 2008)

Natürlich Skill ih sie jetzt hoch. Ich will nicht den selben Fehler machen wie mein Freund, und mich auf 80 in den für mich selbst zu niedrigen Gebiten herumlaufen^^. Da habe ich dann doch was besseres zu tun, wie z.B. Raiden und PvP was, so wie ich gehört haben soll, recht gut gelungen ist. (Naja außer dass die Inzen etwas leichter geworden sind^^)


----------



## BlauBaschBube (9. Dezember 2008)

Ehm... da fählt so etwas wie "hab meine Berufe nie geskillt".^^

Aber ich hatte kurz vor Wotlk damit angefangen bin bis zum release leider nicht auch skill 375gekommen,
aber werde jetzt wo ich 80 bin schon paar Epics hab damit weiter machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldoran (9. Dezember 2008)

Natürlich. Ich hatte nämlich keine Lust, das mit Stufe-80 nachzuholen !


----------



## m0rg0th (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich steigere im Moment vor allem meinen Sammelberuf, also Bergbau. Ingi würde ich auch schon weitermachen, aber ich bin erst auf 362, weshalb ich noch einmal in die Scherbenwelt zurückmuss, um ganz nach oben zu kommen. Und das mach ich wahrscheinlich erst, wenn ich 80 bin und mich langweile bzw. wenn ich endlich mal mein Epic Flugmount habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (9. Dezember 2008)

Beim Leveln skillen finde ich selbst effektiver.

Zumal es ja wirklich gute, selbstgemachte Ausrüstung gibt.

Mit 80 hatte ich 450 Bergbau und 441 Schmieden. 

Mein Twink (72) ist 416 Kräuterkunde und 421 Alchemie (da hat allerdings das AH geholfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## fortuneNext (9. Dezember 2008)

Antwort 5:
WAAAAAAGGHH!


----------



## Scharamo (9. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab meine Beruf erst geskillt nachdem ich 80 geworden bin.


----------



## FonKeY (9. Dezember 2008)

sammelberuf bergbau klar

juwe (429) hinkt hinterher ..mir fehlen auch die rezpte^^


----------



## Darkfire936 (9. Dezember 2008)

Hab mit meinem Dk Kräuterkunde und Inschriftenkunde geskillt wenn das zählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (9. Dezember 2008)

René93 schrieb:


> Natürlich Skill ih sie jetzt hoch. Ich will nicht den selben Fehler machen wie mein Freund, und mich auf 80 in den für mich selbst zu niedrigen Gebiten herumlaufen^^. Da habe ich dann doch was besseres zu tun, wie z.B. Raiden und PvP was, so wie ich gehört haben soll, recht gut gelungen ist. (Naja außer dass die Inzen etwas leichter geworden sind^^)



nicht alle inzen sind einfach ...der letzte boss von halle der bltize(heroic) sorgt für den ein oder anderen wipe^^..


----------



## M3g4s (9. Dezember 2008)

Bergbau hab ich nebenbei geskillt... schneidern hinkt noch hinterher bin da zu faul zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matte (9. Dezember 2008)

beim froststoffstack preis von 50 - 70 gold pro stack wäre es doch schade den stoff zuverschwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc00p (9. Dezember 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Antwort 5:
> WAAAAAAGGHH!


... gesell dich bitte ins Warhammer forum und lass uns zufrieden, danke.

BTT: Also hab Bergbau und Ingenieur voll geskillt. Ingi war zwar sehr teuer aber habs jetz bis zum nächsten addon hinter mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (gibt nen tipp als Gobliningi: Globalthermische Pioniersprengladung, kann man glaub ich mit 420 oder so lernen weiß ned mehr genau. aber kostet nur einen Saronitbarren und einen unberechenbaren Sprengauslöser! Also sehr billige Skillpunkte für die Stufe)
Naja hat sich jedoch gelohnt Ingi zu skillen. Bekomme immer wieder whispers, ob ich jemanden die neuen Schusswaffen bauen kann. Die meisten geben dazu auch noch großzügiges TG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (9. Dezember 2008)

"Nur bedingt: Meinen Sammelberuf steigere ich beim Leveln, wo es geht. Den verarbeitenden Berufe nehme ich erst später in Angriff."

Joa, hab alt mit meinem twink, der jetzt mein main is, noch kein epic flugmount, da verkauf ich die mats lieber... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balanvallet (9. Dezember 2008)

Ja ich habe nebenbei geskillt

bin blumensammler und Inschriftkünstler

naja da ich nen dk hatte musste ich bevor ich in die scherbenwelt gehen konnte meine skill rstma auf 300 bringen damit ich dann da auch Blumen sammeln kann

nebenbei hab ich dann inschrift auch auf ca 300 hochgebracht und mittlerweile hab ich inschrift auf 440 und find jeden tag neue rezepte^^


da ich Todesritter bin wollt ich auch gleich nen ganz neuen beruf für mich wählen, mittlerweile bin ich am überlegen ob ich nich vllt doch lieber Schmiedekunst und Bergbau genommen hätte

wobei ich mit meinem mage auch kaum sachen anhatte die der beruf hergab, da es in den Raidinis doch bessere Sachen gab


----------



## Bighorn (9. Dezember 2008)

Berufe nebenher skillen ist am einfachsten.
Bin gleich mit lvl 72 ins Becken und hab Erz gefarmt. Ging zu begin sehr einfach da kaum einer unterwegs war, hat man das Becken sogar tagsüber fast für sich gehabt.
Schmiedekunst zu skillen geht sowieso sehr einfach. Die neuen Sachen gibts ausschließlich beim Lehrer - kein Ruf farmen nötig um an neue Pläne zu kommen.
Dank der vielen Todesritter wird man sein geschmiedetes sogar zu sehr guten Preisen los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lefrondon (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin Schneider und vz und noch nicht in Nordend , aber das ist ja unerheblich^^ Auf jeden Fall sammle ich immer nur die Stoffe ein, stelle Kram her und verzaubere dann... somit muss ich später nich in low-level-gebiete sondern kann mich einfach n paar stunden nach sonstwo stellen, bis ich vz 450 habe^^... Zumindest ist das der Plan^^


----------



## WAR_FAN (9. Dezember 2008)

Nur bedingt: Meinen Sammelberuf steigere ich beim Leveln, wo es geht. Den verarbeitenden Berufe nehme ich erst später in Angriff.


----------



## Steve Coal (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab die Option "Nur bedingt....." gewählt, weil dies die ist, die meiner Situation am nähesten kommt.
Ich habe mit meinem ersten 80er SChneider und Verzauberkunst als Berufe.
Beides hab ich während dem leveln mit dem geskillt was so angällt. Sprich der Stoff von den Mobs und die grünen und blauen Sachen die als Loot reinkommen.
Da man aber weder mit dem einen, noch dem anderen Beruf fertig durchgeskilled ist wenn man 80 ist und nicht nebenher Mats farmt oder kauft bin ich noch nicht ansatzweise fertig mit den Berufen.
Beide dümpeln so knapp an der 400er Marke rum.


----------



## Taranosh (9. Dezember 2008)

Ja, kaum war ich level 77, begann ich mit dem Skillen von ingi und Bergbauer. Ausserdem farmte ich ruf für die expedition der Horde. Jedoch musste ich feststellen dass die mats für den Feuerstuhl die man nur kaufen konnt, über 14k gold kosten und von daher war es bis auf den Nesingwary 4000 ein wenig einen Flop.


----------



## Schlons (9. Dezember 2008)

Öh... irgendwie fehlt hier die Option: "Nein, hatte bisher noch keine Lust dazu." :/


----------



## moorhuhnxx (9. Dezember 2008)

es fehlt ich skill überhaupt keine berufe XD
so wie cih es tue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jedenfalls amchj cih es nur wenn ich gard geld über ahb und sonst nix zu tuen


----------



## Natálya (9. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir läuft das eigentlich immer so, dass ich zwar versuche möglichst viel Erze zu farmen (Zweitberuf ist Schmiedekunst), diese aber niemals reichen um gleich ordentlich mit zu skillen. Dafür müsste ich richtig farmen, was mir im Moment zu blöde ist. Erstens finde ich kaum Minen und zweitens farmt es sich mit Flugmount viel besser.^^ Also Schmieden werde ich erst mit 77 richtig ernsthaft in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Reindelino (9. Dezember 2008)

nunja ichbin bb und juwelier und juwe kann man so zu 50% auch als sammelberuf ansehen denn wenn ich bb skille kriege ich erz das ich sondieren und damit juwe skillen kann =)...achja so nebenbei läuft das geschäft dank dem neuen maximallvl und den viele dk´s genial...ich mach manchmal bis zu 700 g über nacht im AH o.O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Lg ME^^

  (\/)
  ( . .)
  (")(")....sry das muss sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cold Play (9. Dezember 2008)

also ich habs noch nicht geskillt da ich zum dissen eh nur den maximal skill von 375 brauche. und da ich noch nicht das schnelle reiten erlernt habe, disse ich alles was mir unter die hufe kommt und stelle es dann in das AH. noch wirft es mächtig schotter ab  innerhalb von einer woche fast 2000 gold gemacht  (ich weis manche machen das locker wenn nicht sehr viel mehr aber für mich ist das schon viel^^)

fertig skillen werde ich wenn ich das schnelle reiten erlernt habe  also hoffe ich das dies noch vor level 80 geschiet^^.

mfg

Cold Play


----------



## Toraka' (9. Dezember 2008)

Natürlich skille ich nebenbei, schliesslich bin ich nicht umsonst in den lowgebieten, wenn ich schon da bin, wieso nicht Kräuter pflücken? Stehen ja auch genug am Wegrand (oder 70-100 meter davon entfernt :-)) Alchimie wird dadurch mitgeskillt, hin und wieder ein Besuch in Dalaran um neue Rezepte zu lernen (zum Glück nicht wie bei BC wo man ab 350 einfach Rezepte suchen musste) und dank Mycahs Botanikerbeutel kann ich auch rüschtüsch dolle Kräuter mit mir rumschleppen. Die Alchimieergebnisse haben mich und meine Gruppe (Heiler -___-) schon manches mal vor Tod bewahrt und treiben meine Leistungen noch höher.
Ich habe fertig *auf Zitierung im Buffedcast hoff*


----------



## Toraka' (9. Dezember 2008)

Wegen Lag doppelpost, sry


----------



## GeProtector (9. Dezember 2008)

Selbstverständlich - beim leveln mitgezogen.

Kräuter, Alchie, Kochen, Angeln, Erste Hilfe... no prob.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (9. Dezember 2008)

Eigentlich so ne Mischung. Ich skille meinen Kürschnerei Skill sowieso passiv, da ich ja jedes Wildtier kürschnern kann, und dann nebenbei meine Lederverarbeitung mit. Ich farme aber nicht, um beides auf dem gleichen Stand zu haben, falls mir später noch Skillpunkte in Lederverarbeitung fehlen, werde ich halt das benötigte Leder noch farmen müssen.


----------



## MxSyl3r (9. Dezember 2008)

nur bedingt -
whärend dem lvln hab ich nur bergbau geskillt da ich schmied erst 275 bin *peinlich*
bergbau hab ich ca ne woche vor wotlk release erstmal auf 375 getrieben
für schmieden müsste ich thorium verarbeiten ... farmen ist mir zu doof und das geld ums zu kaufen spar ich erstmal für nen epic-flugmount ^^
sammelberufe skillen ist easy (auch 1aid) die produzierenden mach ich wenn ich mein flugmount hab und das geld fürs thorium da ist solang wird eisern gespart und gegeizt was das zeug hält...


----------



## Dagnarus (9. Dezember 2008)

Hmm irgendwie fehlt mir da die Antwort: Nein. Mein Main hat gar keine Sammelberufe. Muss erst meinen Twink leveln :-)


----------



## Björn93 (9. Dezember 2008)

Also Kräterkunde ist auf 450 und Inschriftenkunde ist 420+^^ Also ich versuch Up-to-Date zu bleiben =)


----------



## Armour (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich wart jetzt bis ich 70 bin und dann werden erstmal Bergbau und Schmied geskillt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HappyChaos (9. Dezember 2008)

mit meinen 70ern skill ich nur so nebenbei,wie es die mats,die ich find gerade erlauben...richtig zu ende skilln tu ichs auf 80 oder wenn ichs flugmount auf 77 wieder hab^^und mitm dk,mit dem ich 300 skill in alchi nachholen durfte,werd ich dasselbe machen


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (9. Dezember 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Antwort 5:
> WAAAAAAGGHH!



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wars von WAR leider gewohnt das Berufe total nutzlos sind und hab etz auch bei Lich King überhaupt ned dran gedacht irgendwas zu steigern ^^

Aber ich komm auch ohne Berufe gut an Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Y@M&#33; (9. Dezember 2008)

Hab BB und Schmiede ging beim leveln recht fix mit zu skillen da ich viel glück mit den erzvorkommen hatte^^,  viele in der gilde was haben wollten und einer nur sammel berufe hat der mir alles zu kommen lasen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich skill meine Berufe immer so gut es geht mit. Den Sammelberuf weils ja beim Questen fast automatisch mit passiert und den Verarbeitungsberuf weil es Spaß macht und weil ich die Sachen die ich herstelle beim lvln verwenden möchte.


----------



## Fire_Frog (9. Dezember 2008)

ich skille auch so gut es geht, da ich KK und VZ hab, hab ich mittlerweile KK auf max  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


VZ nur bei 416, da ich nicht mehr leveln muss und deshalb weniger Items zum entzaubern hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. Dezember 2008)

mir fehlt eine Antwort alla: Berufe? son Quatsch!


----------



## Randy Orton (9. Dezember 2008)

hmm ich weiß es wird sich seltsam anhören aber was wählen die leute aus die keine berufe haben? wie ich zum beispiel? )


----------



## Megamage (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin 80 und wolllte eig beim LvL Skillen, hat aber nicht geklappt nu muss ich es auf 80 machen. Die Antwort fehlt mir son bissl...


----------



## Randy Orton (9. Dezember 2008)

hmm ich weiß es wird sich seltsam anhören aber was wählen die leute aus die keine berufe haben? wie ich zum beispiel? )


----------



## Mendranis (10. Dezember 2008)

Jeder macht es natürlich auf seine Art und Weise , ich für meinen Teil hatte nicht die Lust neben dem Leveln noch meine Berufe hochzuskillen , somit werde ich das erst jetzt in Angriff nehmen , da ich die Stufe 80 ja vor einiger Zeit erreicht habe.

Nunja , da ich zZ aber eher meinen neuen Charackter hochspiele , den ich vll. sogar als Maincharackter einsetzen werde , skille im meine Berufe momentan mit dem Charackter noch beim Leveln hoch , da ich es durch meinen 80er leicht finanzieren kann. Somit hat mein Priester nun die Stufe 30 erreicht , Schneidern und Verzaubern aber beides schon auf 225 und ich kann erst mit Level 35 weiterskillen.

MfG Vertarus


----------



## derdast (10. Dezember 2008)

Mir fehlt da noch "Ich habe sowieso keine Berufe ausser First Aid geskillt"


----------



## Horin (10. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab beim Leveln gleich mitgeskillt, allerdings wird Inschriftenkunde auch erst ab ca. 435 etwas schwerer, weil die Schriftrollen und Glyphen nichtsmehr bringen und man nurnoch durch Karten, Offhanditems und Forschung skillen kann, die nur alle 20 Stunden einmal geht.


----------



## Flammenbart (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich skille bei jedem meiner Chars die Berufe voll mit !

Aber ich muss sagen das in meinen Augen zumindest im Alchi Bereich die mögliche Skillung , nun sagen wir mal . etwas daneben gegangen ist. Mit Skill 420 nur noch grüne Rezepte und mein Weisshaupt bekam bei einer Entdeckung, bei lv.78 und Alchiskill 430. noch eine graue Entdeckung mit Kräutern aus der Scherbenwelt. Das finde ich etwas daneben gegriffen.


----------



## asszudemi (10. Dezember 2008)

Fixxy schrieb:


> da ich einen DK spiel, bin ich bis jetzt nur mit erster hilfe auf dem "Lvl stand" sonst habe ich noch nichts geskillt...hat wer einen guten bruf für den DK btw? (ich dachte ich nehme ingie und bb)




meiner Macht BB Vz aber ist verdammt teuer die ganzen mats bis 300 zusammen zu kriegen ich hab mein kompletten bankchar leergeräumt


----------



## Taksoa (10. Dezember 2008)

Na klar.
Kürchnern war schnell auf 450 und ldern war zwar ab 440 schwer zu skilln aber ich habs dennoch geschafft xD

Beides auf 450 und auch fast alle rezepte gekauft! Mir fehlen nur noch 4 für Arktische Pelze!

LG taksoa


----------



## BrdDaSram (10. Dezember 2008)

"Na klar, ich hab nur Sammelberufe"

Sammeln, ins AH damit - Gold verdienen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (10. Dezember 2008)

Da ich einen DK angefangen habe, hatte ich keine Berufe. Jetzt auf Stufe 80 bin ich am überlegen welche Berufe ich skillen soll ... ich hab ja noch genug Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es rennt mir nicht weg ^^


----------



## Smoke89 (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich muss sagen da ich erst seit 2 Wochen wieder Spiele und ich unbedingt 80 sein will (und die Story mitbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) hänge ich mit den Berufen nach Schneiderei auf 390 (obwohl eig 410 ein muss ist wegen den taschen) und Verz erst auf 350 damit ich alles Entzen kann müsste ich aber auch mal auf 375 skillen hab Mungo noch auf der Bank^^


----------



## Stroog (10. Dezember 2008)

Hab mit meinem 80er Hexer Alchie, KK, 1.Hilfe auf 450 und Kochen auf 438 gebracht, bin zur Zeit dabei angeln zu skillen ^^ - hier hatt ich bis jetzt irgendwie nie wirklich Lust zu.

Mein 66er Jäger ist bei Inschriftenkunde und KK auf jeweils fast 400 - Kochen und Angeln skill ich hier nicht, 1. Hilfe skill ich mit ihm dann auf lvl 70+ dann mal an einem Sück auf Maximum...

Der obligatorische Todesritter hat zur Zeit auf lvl 64 nur 1.Hilfe auf das zur Zeit Maxlvl von 375 geskillt, Berufe skill ich hier auf lvl 80 komplett.

Also könnte ich sozugagen alle Antwortmöglichkeiten auswählen ^^.


----------



## Anakha (10. Dezember 2008)

BB ist nebenher gelaufen, deshalb bin ich da fast oben. Beim Schmieden siehts da anders aus 
Zuviel zu tun - zu wenig Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naxtar (10. Dezember 2008)

also ich habe meine beiden Berufe Kürschner/Lederer während des Levelns geskillt......mit Kürschnern auf 450 und mir Lederverarbeitung auf 432.....geht doch ganz easy während des Levelns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draganda (10. Dezember 2008)

Nachdem ich Juwe und Vz habe und zwecks Erze auf mein Twink dann angewiesen bin, fehlts mir auch leicht an einer Antwort.

Antwort so in der Art:

War bisher zu faul Twink hoch zu ziehen, um die Mats zu beschaffen...


----------



## rinkep (10. Dezember 2008)

Natürlich. Ich habe schließlich später keine Lust, das als Stufe-80-Held nachzuholen. 

Ich habe bei Classic und BC schon mit den Berufen geschlampt und durfte auf 70 alles nachholen...Nene, den Fehler mach ich nicht nochmal.


----------



## Semetor (10. Dezember 2008)

Zählt Alchi als Sammelberuf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nenen hab Alchi + KK und das skillt man ja auch so nebenbei mit hoch.


----------



## Waldman (10. Dezember 2008)

Na klar, Leder-450/Kürschner-450, sowie alle verfügbaren Rezepte.

Wann, wenn nicht am Anfang des Addons kann man am meisten von seinem Beruf profitieren? Man trägt sogar seine Items und kann im AH großen Handel betreiben!

MfG


----------



## Teranos (10. Dezember 2008)

Also bei Schneiderei kann man fast nicht anders als während dem leveln zu skillen... hätte aber ruhig noch etwas mehr froststoff gebrauchen können, irgenwie ist die drop-chance soniedrig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei meinen Twinks starte ich nicht mit dem leveln in Nordend bis ich nicht den nötigen Skill in Bergbau oder Kräuterkunde hab, will nicht nochmal den fehler machen wie damals, als ich mit 70 in Darnassus oder Goldhain rumstolpern musste! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sitri (10. Dezember 2008)

puh also ich hab nen DK erstellt und hatte 

Schmieden auf 377
und Kürschnern auf 450

aber auch erst nach 80 hochgezogen, wobei ich Kürschnern doch doof find und dabei bin BB hochzuziehen XD

BB auf 1 -.-... mal sehn, wann ich die Ruhe dafür finde


----------



## Rondi (10. Dezember 2008)

Logisch, also für meinen Main (77) Tankadin, Bergbau schon fertig, Schmiedekunst noch ca. 20 punkte, 
immer wenn ich etwas zeit hab hol ich dass nach. Und für meinen Twink mach ich das so nach und nach, 
jeden Tag so 1 Skillpunkt








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


--------------------
Alea acta est


----------



## Shariko (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich skille meine Berufe, wenn ich Zeit und Lust dazu habe. Sammelberufe werden meistens nebenbei geskillt und die Verarbeitungsberufe skille ich meistens dann, wenn ich genügend Mats gesammelt habe (logisch oder^^).


----------



## Durag Silberbart (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

Ursprünglich hatte ich vor gehabt meinen Todesritter zum Inschriften Kundler zu machen. Aber dann habe ich mir angeschaut was der Beruf so alles kann. Einige der Dinge die man nur auf sich anwenden kann sind schon Lustig. Aber verkaufbare Waren sind doch eher selten vorhanden. Die Glyphen kauft man nur einmal und dann wenn man mit der einen oder anderen nicht zufrieden ist. Oder wenn man Umskillt. 
Sieht mir nicht wie ein Gewinner Beruf aus. Also habe ich es bleiben lassen. 
Meine Entscheidung war das ich zwei Sammelberufe wähle. Damit verdiene ich sehr viel Gold und die paar Glyphen die ich brauche kann ich mir von dem Gewinn locker leisten. Und Juwelen sowie Verzauberungen sind da auch locker drin. 

Gruß Durag


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich musste das 3. nehmen aber das  ist nicht ganz die richtige Antwort

 Denn ich hänge immer mit den Berufen hinterher (leider). War es daals beim Juwelenschleifen so dass ich die die richtigen Erze fand (brauchte ich Eisenerz, war alles abgefarmt und nichts mehr da), aber ich hatte Mithril bis zum umfallen was ich noch nicht verwenden konnte^^

 Dann dieses doofe Sondieren das hätten sie auch besser machen können. Du hast in den frühen Lvl so viele verschieden Dinge gebraucht das ich immer das falsche sondiert habe... Das hat mich zutückgeworfen und seitdem hänge ich mit Juwelenschleifen hinterher und komme immer nur sporatisch weiter.

 Ähnlich gehts meinen 1.Ally Twink mit Alchemie, der muss zum Glück nicht so weit nach hinten.....

 Dann mein Horde Char muss auch in frühere Gebiete, aber gut der ist erst Lvl 55^^

 Und mit Kochen, Angeln und Erste Hilfe sind leider alle hinten nach...^^


----------



## Harlekien (10. Dezember 2008)

Natürlich. Ich habe schließlich später keine Lust, das als Stufe-80-Held nachzuholen.

Ist ne gute Antwort, aber als Axtschmied habe ich da echte Probs, ich finde kein Lehrer der mich über  die 440 bringt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf diesem Wege: kennt jemand ein Axtschmiedemeister, der mir neue Äxte beibringen kann, oder Items mit Skill 445 oder 450 ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke im voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Harlekien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hothgar22 (10. Dezember 2008)

Natürlich BB auf 450 und juwe hängt mir rund 425 noch etwas nach kommt davon wenn man beim sondieren nicht die pasenden steine findet und jetzt lässt sich erst mal nur noch mit meta gut skillen


----------



## rmf (10. Dezember 2008)

also ich muss ja mal sagen  so einfach war schmiede kunst noch nie (zumindest find ich das so) kaum war ich 80 war schmied auch schon so gut wie auf 440 und seit dem muss ich jeden tag  2-3 epics bauen
bergbau hab ich wie immer beim leveln hoch gezogen (sehr zum nachteil meines inventars aber es gibt ja überall briefkästen^^)


@ Harlekien bei mir war es so wie ich es geschrieben hab bis 440 mit blauen/rar gegenstanden geskillt und abb 440 dann epics gebaut 
aber ich hab noch nicht viel von dem schmiede spizalisirung gesehen bis auf glob ich was blaues -.-


----------



## Anduris (10. Dezember 2008)

Nur bedingt... habe Bergbau während des levelns hoch geskillt und Ingenieur habe ich dann frisch auf Level 80 hochgeskillt.


----------



## Djendra (10. Dezember 2008)

Mein Main hat Bergbau voll geskillt, aber da ich schon vorher meinen Zweitberuf bei meinen Main nicht geskillt habe, werde ich das jetzt nach und nach nachholen. 

Bei meinem Twink, skill ich beide Berufe gleichzeitig.


----------



## Ellesime (10. Dezember 2008)

Tjo...mir Fehlt da leider auch die passende Option zur Auswahl.

Bin Schneider und Verzauberer und muss zugeben dass ich das Beides eigentlich bloss nebenher skille.Je nachdem wie gut Froststoff dropt komm ich mitm Schneidern auch voran.Ich sammel da immer ne grössere Menge,so ab 100 Ballen, an bis ich mal wieder was verarbeite.Hab zur Zeit die Prioritäten eben etwas anders gesetzt.Als Heiler Wyrmruh und Söhne Hodirs auf ehrfürchtig wegen den Enchants zb.
Sicher könnte man sich des ganze Kram auch ausm AH ziehen atm noch zu völlig überhöhten Preisen aber Hey...nebenher wird noch so viel Froststoff anfallen dass man damit locker 3 mal hochskillen kann.Also werd ich weiter meine Täglichen Q machen und alles an Froststoff sammeln was dabei rumkommt ums dann später zu verarbeiten.
Die Zeiten wo man mit Verzaubern noch gut Kohle machen konnte sind auch längst Geschichte also läuft das bei mir auch bloss nebenher.Wenn fürne Verzauberung ein kleines Trinkgeld mit rüberkommt...schön.Wenn nicht dann macht mich das auch nicht arm.


----------



## Morphes (10. Dezember 2008)

Spiele einen DK, der noch nicht 80 erreicht hat.
Gelernt sind Erste Hilfe und Angeln - am Angeln arbeite ich gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (10. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habe nur Lürschnerei auf 450 
und Verzauberkunst skille ich garnicht (erst auf 75/150 >.<).

Bis zum Anfang der Drachenöde war Kürschnerei auf 450 
,dass hätte ich nicht gedacht!


----------



## Yelin (10. Dezember 2008)

Beides auf 450. KK und Alchi. KK während dem leveln gemaxt und alchi zwischendrinn. auf 80 mit den fläschchen auf 450 gebracht.


----------



## Kennyxd (10. Dezember 2008)

ähm scheiss antwort-möglichkeiten

ich bin 80 und hab meine beiden verarbeitenden berufe jetzt geskillt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kochen und angeln sind auch auf recht guten werten, 1.hilfe is max


----------



## Thornbearer (10. Dezember 2008)

> ähm scheiss antwort-möglichkeiten


Diese Antwort ist auch nicht geistreicher (...)

Bin am ersten Tag nach dem Release, anstatt zu questen, den mordenden Horden durch die Tundra gefolgt und habe fleissig Mammuts gekürschnert, so hatte den Kürschnereiskill schon am ersten Tag. Lederer hinkt jetzt auf 442, und wird meiner Faulheit sei Dank auch noch ein Weilchen so bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolyPriest-Sírina (10. Dezember 2008)

Ja, aber wie ich finde erfolglos, bzw. sehr frustierend.
Verzauberungskunst: Mir gehen die Mats aus´durch mangelnden Loot`.
Schneiderei: Horror. Sei in Instanzen erstmal der einzige Schneiderer bei den tausend Castern in Instanzgruppen sein. Und wenn du die rar droppenden Froststoff-teile droppen, brauchst du ganze 5 für einen normalen Ballen und dann wieder 3 normale Ballen für einen magieerfüllte. Momentan stecke ich fest beim Skillen, weil mir Froststoff fählt, seit längerer Zeit und bin erst 416 im Skill. -.-


----------



## Slaan (10. Dezember 2008)

Klar, Kürschnern hab ich schon seit lvl 72 auf Max, aber ledervararbeitung geht jetzt ab 420 schleppen: zum einen weil mir die Mats noch nicht so in die Flossen kommen und zum anderen, weil ich die Items noch garnicht gebrauchen kann


----------



## Sexylady (10. Dezember 2008)

Klar erster Inschriftenkundler des realms (Theradras)


----------



## Tabuno (10. Dezember 2008)

Bin gerade noch dabei, Schneiderei und Verzauberkunst sind echt schwer zu skillen, und das nervt dann immer wenn man schon level 80 ist und dann noch die Berufe skillen muss ... -.-


----------



## Batrion (10. Dezember 2008)

Hm, also ich weiß nicht seit wann ich Bergbau auf 450 hatte, aber es war sicher noch beim Leveln.
Jetzt habe ich noch Juwelenschleifen, ich glaube auf ca 420, da stockt es bei mir gerade. Hab aber auch nicht richtig lust dies zu skillen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (10. Dezember 2008)

Jo, ein Muss natürlich für alle! Ohne meine Berufe würde ich kaum kohle haben!
...aber moment, ich habe mir ja die Chopper gebaut, ich hab ja atm keine kohle!! oO


MfG

=)


----------



## Topperharly (10. Dezember 2008)

sagen wirs mal so, mein 80iger dk hat bergbau auf 450 und juwe auf 425^^


----------



## Kamaji (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich vermisse die Antwortmöglichkeit "Nein" o.O


----------



## Jyllana (11. Dezember 2008)

jo ich bin drann nur das problem ist die reas die ich jezt brauche tropen sehr sellten, und im ah kaufen viel zu teuer , ich komm langsam voran^^


----------



## Eiwynn (11. Dezember 2008)

Also  mir macht es einfach Spaß, wärend dem questen auch zu skillen. Schließlich bin ich Jäger und Sammler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich Skill meine Sekundären und Berufe bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (11. Dezember 2008)

BB mach ich nur so nebenbei beim lvn, aber ingi is ja schlimm, weil man so auf die mats anderer angewiesen ist, ich werds wohl erst in nem monat skillen, wenn alles billiger ist


----------



## Animos93 (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab Kürschnerei und lederverarbeitung als Beruf.
Ich hatte Ursprünglich vor beides beim leveln ochzuskillen doch als ich die Preise für leder im Ah gesehen habe konnt ich nicht anders als das ganze zeug zu verkaufen. Dadruch habe ich beim leveln allein durch boreanisches Leder, arktische pelze und eisige Drachenschuppen über 5000gold gemacht =)


----------

